# Piña colada anyone?



## Sonya-m (Feb 24, 2015)

*Piña colada anyone? Cut pics added*

Here's my piña colada scented soap. Coloured with 2 strengths of annetto infusion and TD with a sprinkle of coconut on top


----------



## Rowan (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks lovely, great colours.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks good enough to eat. I quite like the contrasting yellows without the green anyway Sonya.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 24, 2015)

That looks yummy!


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a sudden craving to make lemon curd


----------



## TJ (Feb 25, 2015)

Yum! I bet that smells amazing! Love the color and the addition of coconut!


----------



## TVivian (Feb 25, 2015)

It looks delicious!


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I'm itching to cut to see how it looks inside but it's still too soft - not sure why cos its a recipe I've used before that was ready after 24hrs. The only addition was some sugar


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 25, 2015)

Yum! You've made me wish for a big glass of something tropical tonight while i watch the snow pile up again.


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 25, 2015)

Here's the cut bars


----------



## Saponista (Feb 25, 2015)

They turned out lovely!!! I fancy giving that technique a go as there are quite a few soaps on Pinterest that I have seen recently with that beautiful design. How thick did you pour your batter?


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks!

Probably a little thicker than I would have liked. I got it to thin trace but whilst faffing about getting everything in the right place it was getting a bit custard like. I guess it needs to be thick enough to keep the colours separate but not so thick you can't actually pour. I was glopping when it came to the top


----------



## TJ (Feb 25, 2015)

Very pretty! The inside reminds me of the texture on the outside of a pineapple. Love it!


----------



## Saponista (Feb 26, 2015)

I thought it might be a bit of a balancing act batter wise. You did a great job with not getting anything mixing together though.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 26, 2015)

I like this soap! As an aside, I also like getting caught in the rain.


----------



## TVivian (Feb 26, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I like this soap! As an aside, I also like getting caught in the rain.




I laughed at that.


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm not sure if I should take it as a compliment or not!


----------



## Saponista (Feb 26, 2015)

http://www.metrolyrics.com/if-you-like-pina-coladas-lyrics-jimmy-buffett.html


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 26, 2015)

Ah!! Thank you!!

Never heard the song before but I get it now!!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 26, 2015)

lol When my dad says "the piña colada song," he means that song. On the other hand, the phrase "the piña colada song" to me means "Two Piña Coladas" by Garth Brooks! Garth's song was on the radio when I was growing up while I didn't hear the older one until I was an adult. (And now the one Gent linked to is on my google account thanks to the Guardians of the Galaxy soundtrack, while I don't have a copy of Garth's... Go figure.)


----------



## SpringLily16 (Feb 27, 2015)

Beautiful soap! Love the Pina Colada scent!


----------



## hlee (Feb 27, 2015)

Wonderful! I love them. Very Mod looking!


----------



## TVivian (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow these are wonderful Sonya!!!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 28, 2015)

TVivian said:


> I laughed at that.



Me too!!!

Seriously though, absolutely gorgeous soap Sonya!


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 28, 2015)

Those came out fantastic!


----------



## seven (Mar 2, 2015)

wow, those are amazing! what kind of technique was it? i've done a similar one where you cut it horizontally to see the pattern, but i've not seen a vertical one like yours... very very pretty!


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 2, 2015)

seven said:


> wow, those are amazing! what kind of technique was it? i've done a similar one where you cut it horizontally to see the pattern, but i've not seen a vertical one like yours... very very pretty!




Thank you

I put two dividers (pieces of cardboard covered in sellotape) into my loaf mold then poured each of the 3 colours into 1 row each at one end and just alternated the colours - always pouring at the same end. Then just pulled the dividers out at the end.


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 2, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Thank you
> 
> I put two dividers (pieces of cardboard covered in sellotape) into my loaf mold then poured each of the 3 colours into 1 row each at one end and just alternated the colours - always pouring at the same end. Then just pulled the dividers out at the end.



I thought that is what you did.  So should we call this the Sonya swirl?


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 2, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I thought that is what you did.  So should we call this the Sonya swirl?




Sounds good


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Mar 2, 2015)

That is a really really awesome design inside!!! Love it!


----------



## KristaY (Mar 2, 2015)

Sonya, those are beautiful! I seriously love the different shades of yellow. I second the motion to call it the Sonya Swirl!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm a '70s girl and your soap gives me a disco vibe. Sonya thanks for getting me into a groovy state of mind!


----------



## biarine (Mar 2, 2015)

I bought pina colada FO in new direction aromatics in UK. I am not a fan too sickly sweet scent.


----------



## Mish (Mar 2, 2015)

Beautiful Soap! I love the coconut flakes and the two difference annatto infusions...  I wouldn't mind having a piña colada and then taking bath with that soap ;-)


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Love the idea of the Sonya Swirl but I have to confess to finding my inspiration on Pinterest:





My FO is causing discolouration


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 2, 2015)

It will always be the Sonya swirl to me!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 2, 2015)

Those look so beautiful~~


----------



## Saponista (Mar 2, 2015)

I still think they are beautiful even with the discolouration.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 2, 2015)

They are so pretty and retro!!


----------



## biarine (Mar 3, 2015)

You lucky I just made my Pina colada today I put the FO while the soap in a very light trace but a moment it hit the soap it immediately thicken like rubber I can't even stir with blender. They look like a  maize batter. I save it by hot process. I am so disappointed. I used the company before their FO but in hot process not in cold process.


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh no hopefully your HP will still be lovely


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 3, 2015)

biarine said:


> You lucky I just made my Pina colada today I put the FO while the soap in a very light trace but a moment it hit the soap it immediately thicken like rubber I can't even stir with blender. They look like a  maize batter. I save it by hot process. I am so disappointed. I used the company before their FO but in hot process not in cold process.




Which company was it? You're in the UK aren't you?


----------



## biarine (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes I am in UK it's new direction aromatics UK


----------



## biarine (Mar 3, 2015)

www.newdirectionsuk.com it's good company except the FO it's not for cold process just hot process and M&P


----------



## Be Love (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok, I'm totally trying the 'Sonya swirl' ASAP!


----------

